# Cocoa or Fruity cereals?



## L. Lawliet (Mar 12, 2015)

Which do you all like better?


----------



## n64king (Mar 12, 2015)

I thought it said Furry, but I like fruity better that cocoa in my cereal.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 12, 2015)

Fruity pebbles all day erryday


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 12, 2015)

i hope this doesnt start a sitewide civil war


----------



## Javocado (Mar 12, 2015)

just like my lord and savior john cena i am also a member of team fruity


----------



## Mariah (Mar 12, 2015)

I prefer "adult" cereal.


----------



## Leela (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm the only person on Team Cocoa lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> I prefer "adult" cereal.



Yeah, I just eat 'normal' cereal too, but if I had to eat one, I'd pick cocoa. I dislike fruity cereal intensely. I mostly just eat Shreddies or Cornflakes.


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 12, 2015)

Leela said:


> Yeah, I just eat 'normal' cereal too, but if I had to eat one, I'd pick cocoa. I dislike fruity cereal intensely. I mostly just eat Shreddies or Cornflakes.



I was just about to say that! Cereal twins. Shreddies and Cornflakes are seriously my favorites lmao


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 12, 2015)

Personally I can't stand fruit cereal exept museli. (Exciting I know) I like chocolate cereal though. And I like sweet cereal like frosties. But for now team coco!


----------



## oreo (Mar 12, 2015)

Cocoa over fruity!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't really like fruit/cocoa flavored cereals because they're too sweet. Cocoa is good every now and then though.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 12, 2015)

I am one of the biggest chocolate lovers in the world. (Especially milk chocolate! ♥) However, most cocoa cereal isn't chocolate-y enough for me. I love Froot Loops and Fruity Pebbles, though.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 12, 2015)

I'd rather have fruit cereal than some gross cocoa flavored one, but I am like others and like my "adult" cereal too. Rice Krispies, Crispix, and Honey Bunches of Oats are my favorites!!


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 12, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> I'd rather have fruit cereal than some gross cocoa flavored one, but I am like others and like my "adult" cereal too. Rice Krispies, Crispix, and Honey Bunches of Oats are my favorites!!



you have excellent taste my friend


----------



## fup10k (Mar 12, 2015)

Honestly I love anything with granola 
But,  cocoa is better than fruity cereal


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Mar 12, 2015)

Chocolate is my favorite sweet of all time. So obviously, chocolate cereals will be superior


----------



## nard (Mar 12, 2015)

TEAM FRUITY


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 12, 2015)

no preference, i eat whatever's there


----------



## tokkio (Mar 12, 2015)

hmm hard choice, since I love both types, but I voted for fruity because they look cute meheh


----------



## Eldin (Mar 12, 2015)

I hate fruity cereal so I guess cocoa. But if I eat cereal it's usually almond or chocolate Special K. Or Chex if I'm trying to stick to my diet.


----------



## Tao (Mar 12, 2015)

Neither. I prefer 'adult' cereal...Not that Frosties are particularly 'adult', though I'll take a bowl of cornflakes with sugar on 'em (so, essentially Frosties).



I would rather have porridge though. Slap some honey in there and it's pretty much perfecto.


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 12, 2015)

I prefer boring and bland cereal like Grape Nuts or Cheerios with a banana or strawberries.  But if I had to choose between the two choices I would go with fruity.  Chocolate cereals always seemed too sweet or candyesque from me.


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 12, 2015)

Fruity cereals over Cocoa any day.


----------



## swimmergal98 (Mar 12, 2015)

I prefer bland cereal but if i had to pick one i would say chocolate, the fruity is normally coated in sugar in my experiences


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 12, 2015)

Team adult cereal all the way! I like multigrain cheerios the best.

I don't mind fruity or cocoa cereals once in a blue moon, but I find both of them overly sweet.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2015)

if its for breakfast then none, but for a snack i really like cocoa cereals


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 12, 2015)

I prefer corn flakes cereal, but out of these two I choose Cocoa.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Mar 12, 2015)

Cocoa, it's actually real flavoring rather than artificial junk.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 12, 2015)

Cocoa! I like fruity too though.


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 12, 2015)

If i had to pick i would go with cocoa


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 12, 2015)

I love both, but I'd probably eat more cocoa cereal than fruity honestly.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 13, 2015)

Cocoa4lyfe


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Mar 13, 2015)

Fruity is nasty
Cocoa all the way


----------



## roseflower (Mar 13, 2015)

I prefer cacao cereals, the flavour is so much better^^


----------



## Greninja (Mar 13, 2015)

Fruity is love fruity is life


----------



## deerui (Mar 13, 2015)

uhh, people saying they like adult cereal?? tf


----------



## sheepie (Mar 13, 2015)

My first pick is cheerios, so I guess I prefer bland cereal. If I had to pick one I'd go with fruity.


----------



## Murray (Mar 13, 2015)

These are both gross and you should feel ashamed


----------



## Amyy (Mar 13, 2015)

I dont like cereal


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 13, 2015)

FRUITY FRUITY FRUITY PEBBLES


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 13, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I prefer "adult" cereal.



Same here.

But I do also like Count Chocula around Halloween time!


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 13, 2015)

cereal is gross


----------



## Taka (Mar 13, 2015)

Fruity cereal is a hit or miss and generally tastes weirder when soggy, so I'm inclined to say cocoa is my favorite flavor of cereal.


----------



## meo (Mar 13, 2015)

I only like granola cereal with almonds...pretty plain.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 13, 2015)

cocoa cereals are the nastiest **** in every possible way


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 13, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> cocoa cereals are the nastiest **** in every possible way



Pretty much this. The ONLY one I can stand is the Reeses cereal.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 13, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> Pretty much this. The ONLY one I can stand is the Reeses cereal.



same, and even then I much prefer the peanut butter flavored balls over the chocolate ones


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 13, 2015)

Cocoa. I'm a chocolate freak.


----------



## tumut (Mar 13, 2015)

All I gotta say is blueberry muffin tops are amazing


Seriously cinnamon toast crunch is nothing compared to a bowl of these


----------



## Lynnedge (Mar 13, 2015)

Cocoa all the way~ Some of my favorites are Krave Double Chocolate, Chocolate Lucky Charms, and Special K Chocolatey Strawberry (fruit too, yum)!


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 13, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> All I gotta say is blueberry muffin tops are amazing
> View attachment 86701
> Seriously cinnamon toast crunch is nothing compared to a bowl of these



OMG i thought i was the only one


----------



## Temari (Mar 13, 2015)

I love fruity cereal ovo~ I guess that has to do with the fact that my mom almost always bought fruity cereal when we were younger.


----------



## shinkuzame (Mar 13, 2015)

Fruity if we are only going by those two options but over all I like cereals that are more bland like cheerios or corn flakes. 

Sugary cereals have never really been my ish.


----------



## Greninja (Mar 13, 2015)

34 people voted for the wrong team


----------



## jiny (Jul 20, 2015)

*Why is there no choice for both.*

I've tasted this cereal before, and I love both. But my mom! She said that cereal is yucky and makes your milk turn icky too. Then she convinced my grandma not to buy the Fruity Pebbles _or_ Cocoa Pebbles for the same reason.


----------



## Buggy (Jul 20, 2015)

Go team cinnamon!
Oh, okay. Fruity cereals don't taste like fruit, so cocoa for le win!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

Neither really. I prefer just muesli or more neutral cereals.


----------



## hzl (Jul 20, 2015)

my fav cereal is cinnamon grahams or crunchy nut clusters

but if I had to pick I'd probably go for fruity... like fruit loops or something


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 20, 2015)

I love fruity cereals. Special K with strawberries is my fav. Though I'm honestly not a giant cereal fan anyway


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't like sugary cereals and just eat Cheerios and Chex Mix


----------



## Alice (Jul 20, 2015)

I cant eat either. I never liked cocoa cereal when i could have that junk anyway.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't eat sugary cereal for breakfast, but when I was little I loved cocoa cereal. Fruity tastes really artificial imo. {Ugh fruit loops}


----------



## Alice (Jul 20, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> I don't eat sugary cereal for breakfast, but when I was little I loved cocoa cereal. Fruity tastes really artificial imo. {Ugh fruit loops}



Fruit loops used to really hurt my mouth.


----------

